# PS3: difference between 40 & 80 Gig



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm gonna be getting a PS3 in the next week or 2 and I just wanted some clear answers. Besides the obvious hard drive size and the price, are there any differences between the 40 GB and the 80 GB PS3's?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I think I read from PS3 site, the 20GB and 40GB models aren't backward compatible with all or many PS1 and PS2 games.

But it shouldn't matter much if you use it to watch movies more like me


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah I plan to use it more for movies than anything else. Besides, I'll still have my PS2 if I want to play the older games so backward compatibility isn't a big deal.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

They don't make the 20gb anymore. You can constantly increase the backwards compatability with it by updating the system via internet.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

As if you need another reason to get PS3 over X-box, it has been announced blu-ray has won the high def format war Now I see those HD players price being slashed left and right. 

Blue 1

Red 0


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I ended up getting the 40 Gig PS3 from Target. They were selling it for the $399 that everybody else is but you get a $40 Target gift card back at the register. So basically it's like being on sale for $360. At the same time I also bought Call of Duty 4 and got a $10 gift card back for that. I took the $50 worth of gift cards and gave them to my wife so I didn't have to hear about how I had just spent $500 (I got the Blu-Ray remote control too).


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone have that fan intercooler thing that snaps on the PS3? Do these things get hot and burn out as easily as the crappy PS2 slimline does?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Call of duty is awesome. I don't have a problem with mine getting slimline but it does get hot after a while.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

CoD is awesome, esp when you play on-line

I need to get the blu-ray remote eventually. Did get the multi-HDMI thingy and it worked great! Made my single-HDMI tv able to connect 3 HDMI sources.


----------

